# Char Upload Geht Nicht



## *Blutfalke* (Gast) (7. September 2006)

Also ich hab mir gestern den neuen blasc client geholt und installiert ... er hat auch meine acc/charnamen gefunden nur wenn ich auch verbindung geh schreibt er keine fehler meldung aber trozdem find ich den char nicht wenn ich meinen namen eingebe unter char finden an was kann das liegen?


----------



## Rascal (7. September 2006)

Den da? http://www.buffed.de/?c=264784

&#8364;: Dauert jeweils eine gewisse Zeit bis die Änderungen angezeigt werden


----------



## Regnor (7. September 2006)

Wenn dein Charakter weiterhin nicht aktualisiert wird, dann schicke mir bitte den INHALT der DEBUG.TXT (liegt in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis) als PM.

Ich schau mir das dann an.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## *sucram* (Gast) (10. September 2006)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem seit einigen Wochen geht das Aktualisieren der Charakter nicht mehr.Ich habe aber die Aktuellste Version gerade erst zum 3x runtergeladen und Installiert.
Wenn ich auf Daten an Herold übertragen klicke kommt immer die Meldung 

Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Blasc Dateiserver hergestellt werden


Und dann kommt noch wenn das mehr als 10x nicht klappt das ich einen Fehlerbericht senden soll


BLASC Quality Feedback Agent                 
----------------------------------------------

DATETIME: 10.09.2006 11:20:49
USERCOMMENT:
FROM: anonymous
----------------------------------------------

DEBUGFILE:
10.09.2006 11:13:39<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.2 Build:191
10.09.2006 11:13:39<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> WoW Build Version: 5595
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> Programm gestartet
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> Timer:1000
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> Autoupdate: -1
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> Modus: 15
10.09.2006 11:13:39->> Gold: 0
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> Manueller Datenabgleich
10.09.2006 11:13:50<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 11:13:50<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:13:50<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:13:50<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:13:50<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> Aktuelles Profil: KRELL008
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:13:50->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
10.09.2006 11:13:51->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
10.09.2006 11:13:51->> FTP: Verbunden.
10.09.2006 11:13:51->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
10.09.2006 11:13:51->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
10.09.2006 11:13:51<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
10.09.2006 11:13:51<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
10.09.2006 11:13:51<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.

10.09.2006 11:15:53->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 11:15:53)
10.09.2006 11:15:53->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> Manueller Datenabgleich
10.09.2006 11:16:36<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 11:16:36<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:16:36<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:16:36<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:16:36<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> Aktuelles Profil: KRELL008
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
10.09.2006 11:16:36->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
10.09.2006 11:16:37->> FTP: Verbunden.
10.09.2006 11:16:37->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
10.09.2006 11:16:37->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
10.09.2006 11:16:37<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
10.09.2006 11:16:37<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
10.09.2006 11:16:37<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.

10.09.2006 11:16:38->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 11:16:38)
10.09.2006 11:16:39->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> WoW als beendet erkannt
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> Aktuelles Profil: KRELL008
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> FTP: Verbunden.
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
10.09.2006 11:17:30->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
10.09.2006 11:17:30<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.

10.09.2006 11:17:52->> Manueller Datenabgleich
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> Aktuelles Profil: KRELL008
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> FTP: Verbunden.
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
10.09.2006 11:17:52->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
10.09.2006 11:17:52<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.

10.09.2006 11:18:15->> Manueller Datenabgleich
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL007\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> Aktuelles Profil: KRELL008
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\KRELL008\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> FTP: Verbunden.
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
10.09.2006 11:18:15->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
10.09.2006 11:18:15<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.


Kann man irgenwo  den hostserver ändern da es noch immer planet-multiplayer ist und nicht buffed.Vielleiht liegt es ja daran?


----------



## Roran (10. September 2006)

*sucram* schrieb:


> Habe ein ähnliches Problem seit einigen Wochen geht das Aktualisieren der Charakter nicht mehr.Ich habe aber die Aktuellste Version gerade erst zum 3x runtergeladen und Installiert.
> Wenn ich auf Daten an Herold übertragen klicke kommt immer die Meldung
> 
> Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Blasc Dateiserver hergestellt werden
> ...



Genau das ist der FEHLER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach mal das hier.

Mach mal rechts Klick auf das BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste,
und zieh das Update runter.

Dann lösch bitte die Datei *BLASC.exe* im Verzeichniss *World of Warcraft\BLASC*
dann starte bitte die Datei in dem Verzeichniss *BlascLoader.exe*

Dann wieder ein rechts Klick auf das BLASC Symbol und INFO anklicken,
nun müßte da stehen 

V.0.13.0 Build: 219


----------



## Croms (10. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Genau das ist der FEHLER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe das mal gemacht geht leider immer noch nicht muss was anderes sein.
auch nach einer stunde ist der Char Drengur nicht zu finden.
oder dauer das länger ?


10.09.2006 16:22:07<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
10.09.2006 16:22:07<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> WoW Build Version: 42
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> Programm gestartet
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> Timer:1000
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> WoWFileName: D:\Spiele\WOW\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> Autoupdate: -1
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> Modus: 15
10.09.2006 16:22:07->> Gold: 0
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 16:22:07->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 16:22:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 16:22:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 16:22:09->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 16:22:09)
10.09.2006 16:22:09->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
10.09.2006 16:22:09->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
10.09.2006 16:22:09->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> WoW als beendet erkannt
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 16:28:22->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 16:28:22WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 16:28:22WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- Suche nach D:\Spiele\WOW\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MKRUMM\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- Datei gefunden D:\Spiele\WOW\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MKRUMM\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> Aktuelles Profil: MKRUMM
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Spiele\WOW\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MKRUMM\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- Laden von ({EE45093D-C50D-4CEF-90F6-6948D0BDBDED}.lua)
10.09.2006 16:28:22<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({EE45093D-C50D-4CEF-90F6-6948D0BDBDED}.lua
10.09.2006 16:28:22FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\Spiele\WOW\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={EE45093D-C50D-4CEF-90F6-6948D0BDBDED}.lua
10.09.2006 16:28:22->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPWORKBEGIN
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPWORKS
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPWORKE
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPWORKEND
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Transfer complete
10.09.2006 16:28:23FTPAFPUT
10.09.2006 16:28:23<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 16:28:23->> Lade Blacklist
10.09.2006 16:28:25->> entpacke Blacklist
10.09.2006 16:28:25->> Blacklist geladen
10.09.2006 16:28:25->> Start Wissensdatenbank
10.09.2006 16:28:25->> Parse itemcache
10.09.2006 16:28:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
10.09.2006 16:28:25->> Start Parsen 2448078
10.09.2006 16:28:25<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Ende Parsen 2451015
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Parse questcache
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Start Parsen 2451015
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Ende Parsen 2451218
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Parse creaturecache
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
10.09.2006 16:28:28->> Start Parsen 2451218
10.09.2006 16:28:28<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 16:28:29<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Ende Parsen 2451765
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Sprachkontrolle
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 16:28:29<<- AutoModus ist deaktiviert -> Blasc beenden
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Newsthread-STARTTRACE
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> ThreadID:1692
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Versuche Newsthread zu stoppen!
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Thread terminated
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> WaiFor wird aufgerufen
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Thread ist fertig
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Thread freigegeben
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Thread is NIL
10.09.2006 16:28:29->> Newsthread-ENDTRACE


----------



## Dormelosch (11. September 2006)

Bei mir funktioniert seit Tagen ebenfalls nur noch der manuelle Upload!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Andorin* (Gast) (11. September 2006)

Bei mir geht der Upload seit dem aktuellen blasc/client nicht mehr


10.09.2006 18:23:34<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
10.09.2006 18:23:34<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> WoW Build Version: 5595
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> Programm gestartet
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> Timer:1000
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> Autoupdate: -1
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> Modus: 15
10.09.2006 18:23:35->> Gold: 0
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 18:23:36->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 18:23:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 18:23:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 18:42:39->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 18:42:39)
10.09.2006 18:42:39->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
10.09.2006 18:42:40BLASCrafter für Nozdormu geladen
10.09.2006 18:42:40->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
10.09.2006 18:42:40->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> WoW als beendet erkannt
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 18:42:53->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 18:42:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 18:42:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> Aktuelles Profil: COOLHP
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- Laden von ({DDF0F180-A4CA-4533-8340-46DC2508FEE8}.lua)
10.09.2006 18:42:53<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 18:42:53->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> Lade Blacklist
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> entpacke Blacklist
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> Blacklist geladen
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> Start Wissensdatenbank
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> Parse itemcache
10.09.2006 18:42:54<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
10.09.2006 18:42:54->> Start Parsen 1195281
10.09.2006 18:42:54<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Ende Parsen 1200000
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Parse questcache
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Start Parsen 1200015
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Ende Parsen 1200140
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Parse creaturecache
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Start Parsen 1200156
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 18:42:59<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Ende Parsen 1200640
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> Sprachkontrolle
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 18:42:59->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 18:44:04->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 18:44:04)
10.09.2006 18:44:04->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
10.09.2006 18:44:04BLASCrafter für Nozdormu geladen
10.09.2006 18:44:04->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
10.09.2006 18:44:04->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 19:01:06->> WoW als beendet erkannt
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 19:01:07->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 19:01:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 19:01:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 19:01:07<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> Aktuelles Profil: COOLHP
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Laden von ({F69A765F-1654-4BF3-8EE3-24EEEA161CB7}.lua)
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({F69A765F-1654-4BF3-8EE3-24EEEA161CB7}.lua
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={F69A765F-1654-4BF3-8EE3-24EEEA161CB7}.lua
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPWORKBEGIN
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPWORKS
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPWORKE
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPWORKEND
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Transfer complete
10.09.2006 19:01:08FTPAFPUT
10.09.2006 19:01:08<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 19:01:08->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> Lade Blacklist
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> entpacke Blacklist
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> Blacklist geladen
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> Start Wissensdatenbank
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> Parse itemcache
10.09.2006 19:01:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
10.09.2006 19:01:09->> Start Parsen 2290468
10.09.2006 19:01:09<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Ende Parsen 2295156
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Parse questcache
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Start Parsen 2295171
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Ende Parsen 2295328
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Parse creaturecache
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
10.09.2006 19:01:14->> Start Parsen 2295343
10.09.2006 19:01:14<<- ClientVersion: 5595
10.09.2006 19:01:15<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
10.09.2006 19:01:15->> Ende Parsen 2295828
10.09.2006 19:01:15->> Sprachkontrolle
10.09.2006 19:01:15->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
10.09.2006 19:01:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 19:01:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 19:01:37->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 19:01:37)
10.09.2006 19:01:37->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
10.09.2006 19:01:38BLASCrafter für Nozdormu geladen
10.09.2006 19:01:38->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
10.09.2006 19:01:38->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
11.09.2006 02:38:03->> WoW als beendet erkannt
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
11.09.2006 02:38:05->>FTP_Anonym: 1
11.09.2006 02:38:05WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
11.09.2006 02:38:05WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
11.09.2006 02:38:05<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
11.09.2006 02:38:05<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 02:38:05<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> Suche abgeschlossen
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> Aktuelles Profil: COOLHP
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.09.2006 02:38:05->> FTP: Connected.
11.09.2006 02:38:06->> FTP: Connection established
11.09.2006 02:38:06<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
11.09.2006 02:38:06<<- Laden von ({1FF1550C-D6FE-4E01-A326-555FB014A437}.lua)
11.09.2006 02:38:06<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({1FF1550C-D6FE-4E01-A326-555FB014A437}.lua
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={1FF1550C-D6FE-4E01-A326-555FB014A437}.lua
11.09.2006 02:38:06->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPWORKBEGIN
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPWORKS
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPWORKE
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPWORKEND
11.09.2006 02:38:06->> FTP: Transfer complete
11.09.2006 02:38:06FTPAFPUT
11.09.2006 02:38:06<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
11.09.2006 02:38:06->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> FTP: Disconnected.
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> FTP: Connected.
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> FTP: Connection established
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> Lade Blacklist
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> entpacke Blacklist
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> Blacklist geladen
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> Start Wissensdatenbank
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> Parse itemcache
11.09.2006 02:38:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
11.09.2006 02:38:07->> Start Parsen 29708640
11.09.2006 02:38:07<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 02:38:12<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 02:38:12->> Ende Parsen 29713593
11.09.2006 02:38:12->> Parse questcache
11.09.2006 02:38:12<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
11.09.2006 02:38:12->> Start Parsen 29713625
11.09.2006 02:38:12<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 02:38:13<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> Ende Parsen 29713781
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> Parse creaturecache
11.09.2006 02:38:13<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> Start Parsen 29713796
11.09.2006 02:38:13<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 02:38:13<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> Ende Parsen 29714359
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> Sprachkontrolle
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.09.2006 02:38:13->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Gast (11. September 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Hilfe klappt nu wieder 1A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necky (20. Mai 2007)

Hm... Hallo erstmal. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich von diesem ganzen Technikkram nicht die meiste Kenne habe...

Habe auf buffed.de ne Seite erstellt (Necky is mein Name) und auch schon die Einstellungen vorgenommen etc.

Habe mir blasc 2.0 runtergeladen und aktiviert. Er findet auf meinem Server auch alle Chars. habe die dann eingestellt.

Jetzt mein Problem. Während blasc im Hintergrund läuft und ich WOW zocke is alles ok. Dann schließe ich wow (sowohl über ausloggen als auch sofort über lverlassen des spiels) und es wird mir die Übertragung angezeigt. Er meldet auch, dass alle Daten übertragen wurden. Allerdings steht kein einziger Char auf der mybuffed Seite... Visitenkarten kann ich auch nicht finden wo ich die erstellen kann. Wenn ich bei blasc Neck eingebe, findet er mci hebenfalls nicht...


Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Habe schon einige Zeit gewartet ob es bissl dauert, aber nix


----------

